# Long 260 Operator's Manual?



## thraka

Hi, folks, I'm new to the forum. I just bought a long 260 used. It seems to run fine, but I am having some trouble all the same, in that I do not have any operating manuals.

Can anyone suggest a good place to look for a manual or a pdf? Barring that, maybe someone just knows some of the more puzzling things:

1) I have a switch that switches the PTO from independent to synchronous, and I can't really understand how to make it work. I can't switch it while the tractor is running or it grinds gears. I can start the tractor with the switch in synchronous as long as the clutch is in. I can't start it in 'independent' as the pto is spinning when I try to start. I also can't really see any way to angage or disengage the pto while the tractor is running.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## dannymiller0712

I have the same tractor and the same problem. Let me know if find a manual. All have been able to find is a sevice manual. I always have to start up the tractor in indepent when I need to use the PTO. Or I have to let it idol for ever before I can engage the PTO.


----------



## BROWNSNOUTUK

Tractor engine has to be off to engage independent pto. then start tractor and pto will work.


----------



## dannymiller0712

*Pto*

I have the problem. I don't like to start mine with the pto engaged. You should be able put the pto in between sync and indepen. I don't think it's safe to start the tractor with you implements engaged. I always get to where I need to use my implement then let the pto wind down before I try to engage it. The only manual I've found is a service manual. I just did a search on the net. If you find an operators manual let me know because I've been unable to locate one. Hope this helps.


----------



## jen123

thraka said:


> Hi, folks, I'm new to the forum. I just bought a long 260 used. It seems to run fine, but I am having some trouble all the same, in that I do not have any operating manuals.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good place to look for a manual or a pdf? Barring that, maybe someone just knows some of the more puzzling things:
> 
> 1) I have a switch that switches the PTO from independent to synchronous, and I can't really understand how to make it work. I can't switch it while the tractor is running or it grinds gears. I can start the tractor with the switch in synchronous as long as the clutch is in. I can't start it in 'independent' as the pto is spinning when I try to start. I also can't really see any way to angage or disengage the pto while the tractor is running.
> 
> Anyone have any advice?


hey! i think you should can get the tractor service manual on this site.


----------

